# Help! How to get a cat in Mozambique, Africa! Please



## SafariMan (Jan 1, 2011)

I really want a cat, I've done my research, I've selected specific breeds. My objective is to get myself a pet companion, only problem is, I am in Mozambique, Africa. I've found no pet stores whatsoever, though south africa is a nearby. There are not even strays in Mozambique. I've been wanting a pet for ages, and anyone who can provide any help please respond. 

thanks.


----------



## kelly-joy (Oct 14, 2008)

I am not sure if any of these rescues are close to you or not but if they are I would try contacting them

Wet Nose Animal Rescue Centre | Dogs | Cats | Horses | Farm Animals

~ Kitty & Puppy Haven ~

SPCA DURBAN & COAST | RESPONSIBILITY, CARE AND COMPASSION FOR ALL ANIMALS

Welcome to the Animal Anti-Cruelty League

SPCA CAPE OF GOOD HOPE | ACT FOR ANIMALS

TEARS - The Emma Animal Rescue Society

Abandoned - Pets, Adoption, Animal Rescue - Animal Anti Cruelty League

AWS - PE: Home

DARG

KAPS

Welcome to the Animal Ambulance

Kitty Shelter - Parkwood

NSPCA - PROTECTING ALL ANIMALS

Sandton SPCA: News

CLAW South Africa - Community Led Animal Welfare

cat clubs over there

LEGEND

CAT CLUBS 
CONTACT NUMBER
ABCC ALL BREEDS CAT CLUB Cape Town Sunette Mulder 082-462-1085
BIG BURMESE INTEREST GROUP Cape Town Kim Cutter 021-461-9505
CFC CAT FANCIER'S CLUB Gauteng Ingrid de Wet 011-849-4870
EPCC EASTERN PROV. CAT CLUB PortElizabeth Ian Taylor 083-283-9897
NCFS NORTH. CAPE / FREE STATE Kimberley Jane Vermeulen 083-700-0338
PCS PERSIAN CAT SOCIETY Durban Jane Goble 082-784-3126
RCC RAND CAT CLUB Gauteng Grant Leih 011-704-6492
TCS TRANSVAAL CAT SOCIETY Gauteng Gail Nel 011-678-7776
WPCC WESTERN PROV. CAT CLUB Cape Town Yvonne Akersten 021-988-4834

hope one is near you and you get a fur baby soon


----------



## Sleeping_Lion (Mar 19, 2009)

SafariMan said:


> I really want a cat, I've done my research, I've selected specific breeds. My objective is to get myself a pet companion, only problem is, I am in Mozambique, Africa. I've found no pet stores whatsoever, though south africa is a nearby. There are not even strays in Mozambique. I've been wanting a pet for ages, and anyone who can provide any help please respond.
> 
> thanks.


Are you sure you can keep a cat safe? Without appearing rude, I've lived in Africa, and in some countries cats are not off the menu. Is it worth going to all that trouble to bring a cat in, when you may not be able to keep it safe?

Also, think about the effect on the natural environment, the domestic cat is not natural to Africa, and will predate on a lot of species that other animals wouldn't. So really, think twice about the expense and practicality. Sorry to appear to be so negative, but having had semi feral cats in Africa (I might add, I didn't import them, they were already there when I arrived), seeing the locals decimate them basically to eat, and what the cats did to local wildlife, it's not necessarily a good thing to introduce them to areas where there are no domestic cats.


----------



## SafariMan (Jan 1, 2011)

Dear Sleeping_Lion,

I don't think a domestic cat would be a big impact on maputo, the place is practically devoid of animal life (except maybe cows), and I am planning on keeping the cat (if i get one) indoors, and if i spray the cat then there will be no possible feral population (there are no feral cats anyway i believe). Anyways, I could get a Savannah cat, which is part african serval, to make sure it can stand the climate.

Just to mention the landscape in Maputo is piles of garbage and trees, and teenagers in street cars playing crap all afternoon, so i don't believe a cat will inviromentally damage the ecosystem. 

*The Diplomates have dogs so there's lot of poop on the roadside:eek6:*


----------



## SafariMan (Jan 1, 2011)

Thanks Kelly-Joy for the info, I'll be researching on it, and hopefully I'll be able to transfer a bundle of fun across the south african border into mozambique. But there is legal issues that may prevent me.


----------



## Sleeping_Lion (Mar 19, 2009)

SafariMan said:


> Dear Sleeping_Lion,
> 
> I don't think a domestic cat would be a big impact on maputo, the place is practically devoid of animal life (except maybe cows), and I am planning on keeping the cat (if i get one) indoors, and if i spray the cat then there will be no possible feral population (there are no feral cats anyway i believe). Anyways, I could get a Savannah cat, which is part african serval, to make sure it can stand the climate.
> 
> ...


Dear SafariMan,

I wasn't trying to be negative, hence my original statement, but having lived in various different cultures and countries, what you want, isn't always what's best for the animal in question, if it is, good luck, just thought an honest opinion from someone who'd lived in Africa would have been of value. Perhaps not.


----------



## koekemakranka (Aug 2, 2010)

I thought Savannah cats were banned/illegal in South(ern) Africa? At least I had hoped so:confused1: I thought we had enough problems with exotic hybrids amongst our indigenous wildcats as it was. Well, as long as he/she gets sterilised, I suppose. Keeping it strictly indoors would be essential, as there must be a reason there are no stray cats in Maputo. Unfortunately, cats are definitely a menu item in Africa. I can attest to that as two cats belonging to a local worker here in SA were caught and eaten last week by people in the squatter camps.

Good luck with your search, but do bear in mind that there are plenty of rescue cats waiting for good homes at the Nelspruit SPCA, just a few hours's drive from Maputo Lowveld SPCA A Nelspruit vet would probably be able to assist you with the export/import papers/health certificates
Good luck and keep him safe.


----------

